# Roswitha Schreiner - Fototermin Rote Rosen in Lüneburg, 11.05.2009 (19x)



## Claudia (30 März 2018)

(19 Dateien, 16.157.131 Bytes = 15,41 MiB)
​


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 März 2018)

Roswitha hat ein sehr süßes Gesicht.


----------



## atlantis (31 März 2018)

:thx: für die hübsche Roswitha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (4 Apr. 2018)

Sehr hübsch, man sieht sie relativ selten, vielen Dank !__:thumbup:__:thx:


----------



## tmof (3 Sep. 2018)

Das ist eine Süße! giverose
:thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Sep. 2018)

so lange gibt es diesen Müll schon?


----------



## Bowes (20 Sep. 2018)

*Schöne Fotos von der wundervolle Roswitha.*


----------

